# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Детальный перевод мантры Сарвешам свастир бхаванту

## VishvaPriya das

Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает детальный перевод слов, как это делает БхактиВигьяна Госвами.
Мне нужно понять особенно два слова в мантре "Сарвешам свастир бхаванту" : свастир и мангалам , в инете везде их переводят не совсем корректно.
Ну если кто-то знает и остальные как переводятся слова, то велкам ) 

может не в тот раздел написал,я просто не нашел подходящий...

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Да, конечно. В словаре будет много значений из-за присущей санскриту многозначности.
Свасти - в высшем смысле это имя Кришны, вошедшее в число 1000 имен Вишну.
Общий смысл - ВСЕСТОРОННЕЕ БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЕ, как духовное, так и материальное.
Мангалам - чаще используется в смысле ПРОЦВЕТАНИЕ
Шри Лакшми в мантрах зовется как САРВА-МАНГАЛА-МАНГАЛЬЕ - Дарующая всестороннее процветание по милости Господа.

----------

